# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Best Sword Acquisition of 2018

## George Wheeler

OK Gents,

It is time once again for the Best acquisition of 2018 thread.  Post your best sword find of this year.  It does not have to be the most expensive or rarest item but it does have to be your favorite find for 2018.  If you are waiting for Santa to bring you something sharp at the end of the year you can always post again with whatever he brought down the chimney.  Sometimes it is rather like picking out your favorite child isn't it?

My favorite this year is the Weimar Republic period Hesse Officer sword that I picked up at SOS.  I had a Hessian Officer Portepee just waiting at home in a drawer for this sword.  

George

----------


## Glen C.



----------


## Will Mathieson

This year would have to be an 1834p 2nd Lifeguards officers word with patent hilt. Made before the hilt was patented. 
John Glencairn Carter Hamilton was born in Marseilles, France, the only son of Archibald James Hamilton, 12th of Orbiston (17931834), and was educated at Eton College. He served in the 2nd Life Guards, rising to the rank of commissioned cornet in 1847, lieutenant in 1849 and captain in 1854. In 1856 he was appointed major in the Queens Own Royal Glasgow and Lower Ward of Lanarkshire Yeomanry Cavalry. Although retiring from the regular Army in 1860, he continued to serve in the Yeomanry until 1885.

He began his political career in 1857 as Liberal Member of Parliament (MP) for Falkirk Burghs, serving for two years. He later sat for Lanarkshire South in 186874 and 188086. He also served as a Justice of the Peace, and as Deputy Lieutenant and Vice-Lord Lieutenant for Lanarkshire.

In 1886, Hamilton was raised to the peerage as Baron Hamilton of Dalzell. He served in William Ewart Gladstone's government as a Lord-in-waiting from 1892 to 1894.

The Hamiltons made large amounts of money in the nineteenth century, as the lands they held in Lanarkshire were sold for coal exploitation. In the late 1850s and 1860s Hamilton was able to greatly extend his home of Dalzell House, a former tower house outside Motherwell, laying out landscaped grounds at the same time. In 1864 he married Lady Emily Leslie-Melville (died 1882), daughter of David Leslie-Melville, 8th Earl of Leven.

----------


## Christopher Jonasson

Did pick up a nice Swedish cutlass m/1849 couple of weeks ago 


But this was better
https://auctionet.com/sv/926583-sabel-engelsk-1800-tal

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Thanks all for sharing these beautiful swords.

This one is my standout acquisition this year, to be honest I would struggle to top it in most years.

Chasseur à cheval sabre of the Imperial Guard. Dated May 1813. Carries by Napoleon's elite light cavalry, also by Lancers of the Guard.

Classic hussar design, of the highest quality with heavy brass hilt. Brass scabbard with panel cutouts with leather inserts.

Jerry


Attachment 152556

----------


## DirkS

For me its this Sabre de Dragon An XI. 

The blade is marked _Mfture Nale du Klingenthal Coulaux Frères Entreprs_ dating it during the Consulate at the latest in 1804.

The poinçons on both the blade and the hilt are those of Jean Jacques Mouton, contrôleur de 1ère classe, de juillet 1798 à février 1809 using this poinçon until 1805 and Simon Ferdinand Beaumaretz, inspecteur de la manufacture de Klingenthal, septembre 1803 à juin 1807. 

Only the "6 or bonnet" marking remains unidentified.

----------


## Greg Nehring

I had a wonderful year of collecting, finding a stunning Grenadier Foot Guards of Canada Officer's sword by Pillin, an 1892 British Infantry Officers by Wilkinson with the transitional blade and my favorite,  a Patent-hilt 1845 Infantry Officers sword to Major Coney.  All these purchases made better by the freely given help of collectors on this Forum.  I'm really looking forward and hoping that I have as great a year as 2018!

Greg

----------


## Ivan B.

Can't decide which one is better:
Austrian (Bohemian) cavalry pallasch from c. 1730-1740
or Austrian cavalry pallasch p/1769

----------


## Juan J. Perez

Well, I assume that it does not play in the premier league as the others, but here you have my latest one: a decent Artillery Officer's sabre from the 1840's, made in Toledo as it is _de rigueur_, simple and brave, to defend the ordnance from enemy's hands...

Best,
Juan J.

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Ivan
Very much like your first pallasch - the scabbard is particularly spectacular, as are the beautiful blade inscriptions.

Juan - that is a handsome sabre by anyone's reckoning.
Jerry

----------


## Juan J. Perez

Thanks Jerry. 

BTW, your sabre of the Imperial Guard is truly impressive: no frills, a real combat sword, but with all the elegance and balance of late 18th hussards' sabres. In some sense, one of the last survivors of an era which was almost gone. Excellent piece, congrats.

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Many thanks Juan. You have captured my thoughts perfectly.

Kind regards.

----------


## George Wheeler

Beautiful swords!  It looks like many of us are having a banner collecting year.  Keep them coming.

----------


## Matt Easton

I've had quite a few gems this year, some of which I have not properly photographed and shared yet. But this is probably near the top of my list - Wilkinson patent solid hilt with extra wide flat solid blade, for Major Brodhurst of the 4th Gurkha Rifles:





Article: http://www.fioredeiliberi.org/antiqu...les/brodhurst/

Matt

----------


## Will Mathieson

Matt that is a special sword and considering it's a rifle officers sword. Rarely ever see a rifle officers sword with special order options. If you're going to have just one rifle officers sword, one as this will set it apart from the vast amount of the common rifle officer swords.

----------


## Richard Schenk

Not sure which of the following two USMC swords is really my favorite acquisition.  The first is a pre-1859 Horstmann eagle head-pommel sergeant's sword.  I like it not only because of its attractive design and history, but also the fact it is in such great condition.  I don't believe I have seen another in such good condition.  I probably paid too much for it, but I really wanted it.




The second is a  M1859 NCO sword as modified shortly after WWI to reduce the width of the blade and change the blade's etch design.  What makes this one so unusual is it is in a scabbard with two carrying rings instead of the usual frog stud.  From 1875 until WWII, the regulations provided that Staff/first class NCOs (e.g. sergeants major and quartermaster sergeants) should wear their swords with slings, while all other NCOs should wear theirs with a frog. Pre-WWI sergeants' swords with wide blades are often found with scabbards with carrying rings.  The post-WWI narrow-bladed swords are almost never found with such a scabbard.  This is only the second I have ever seen.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Richard your Horstmann sword is a beauty. I believe Man at Arms magazine had a good article some time ago on these and similar. With good condition and rarer swords you can never pay "too much." Give it a year or more and it will be worth what you paid or more. I find if you hesitate on price then you may never get a chance for another either condition wise, for it being rare and provenance. Blue and gilt sword blades never get old "to appreciate"

----------


## Ivan B.

> Ivan
> Very much like your first pallasch - the scabbard is particularly spectacular, as are the beautiful blade inscriptions.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry!

According to the seller, this pallasch once was in the personal collection of Michel Petard, a well-known French collector and weapon historian.

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Hi Ivan
Yes indeed, this is the very gentleman
Jerry

----------


## GC Roxbury

I have added many great swords to my collection in 2018 however I must say that this one is my favorite. It has a great pedigree and is pictured in two reference books, Small Arms of the Sea Services by Colonel Robert H. Rankin as well as U.S. Naval Officers their Swords and Dirks by Peter Tuite. It is a high grade U.S. Navy Model 1852 Officers Sword inscribed "Presented to / William Charlton, USN / as a token of respect, by the employees of / L. Martin & Co. Philadelphia, Oct. 24th 1863" and the blade etched  "W. Charlton" in a panel.

----------


## Mark Cain

Very nice!  L. Martin & Co. was a chemical manufacturer, so perhaps Charlton was an senior employee and the works staff pooled resources to buy the sword. He apparently was associated with the firm at least until the 1870s.

"L. MARTIN & CO., though not so old in the business as most of the others mentioned, have attained a high reputation for the manufacture of chemicals of a pure quality. Their products embrace the various preparations of Morphia, Strychnia, Nitrate of Silver, Acetic and other Acids, and the usual assortment of Fine Chemicals for analytical purposes. This firm have fixed a high standard for the purity of their chemicals, and allow no article to leave their laboratory of an inferior quality. Besides chemicals, Messrs. L. Martin & Co. are largely engaged in the manufacture of Lamp Black, of which their Black and Refined are especial favorites among manufacturers."  -- _Philadelphia and its manufactures: a hand-book of the great manufactories and representative mercantile houses of Philadelphia, in 1867._ by Freedley, Edwin T. (Edwin Troxell), 1827-1904.

----------


## George Wheeler

I love the Charlton US Naval presentation sword.  What I particularly like is the use of sharkskin on the scabbard body.  A great material for a Navy sword.  I have seen this before when the grip is made of silver or leather or some other material in place of sharkskin.  The maker/dealers just loved to use this material in whatever way they could.

A lovely sword and I see why all of these swords are picks of the litter for best sword of 2018.

----------


## Simon R.

A bit "frilly", but I appreciate the art and craftsmanship...

----------


## Simon R.

Glen....you are a traitor....Why??? Why???

----------


## Glen C.

> Glen....you are a traitor....Why??? Why???


The gods must be crazy.  My other large 2018 acquisition an even greater perplexity.





On the other hand, I have greatly surpassed the number of items in my Eagles 2.0 files.

These two shared in the thread questions of opportunity and the realities of cost.

To assuage you, my friend Simon, I'll post a could have I probably should have.  Maybe the true patriot is amongst us and will confess now holding This eagle hostage.  A Justice militia helmet pommel the only other sword adopted by me this year.

----------


## Michael.H

My best sword acquisition is this Thomas Gill beak pommel 1796 Light Cavalry Sabre.

----------


## George Wheeler

More nice swords!  

It looks like everyone had a good year in 2018.   :drool:

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

Favorite or not its smoking hot. US m1905 S.A. Experimental Saber No. 111. Scabed scabbard added recently would be my guess.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Eric great find. The similarities with British swords of the period suggests sword enthusiasts in Britain and the US were in regular contact. 
Who exactly they were and what they said is if interest.

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

Will it is evident Patton looked arround your neck of the woods while designing the m1913 Patton sword and indeed must have been influenced by the 1908 pattern. I fear I am not knowledgeable on these later sabers and swords to have info on the m1905 but we had been coping British and French swords for over a hundred years by then. I have no doubt of British and or French influence on the m1905. Nathan Starr actually started designing swords with the reverse taper to the grip by 1826 but was rooted out in politics by Nathan Ames. I would dearly love any comment or information on coping or collaboration on m1905 and or any later US sword. I to think it interesting. I would also love to hear a modern swordsmans assessment of m1833 Ames pipe back, m1905 Experimental and the m1913 Patton. The m1833 Ames in my humble non swordsman opinion is total junk compared to the 1822 pattern pipeback. The Patton saber is awesome. The m1905 Experimental light and fast but not very hearty. Eric

----------


## Richard Schenk

Eric, congrats on the M1905 SA.  I have some Ames examples, but have never owned one or the rare SA swords.  Is this one of the serial numbers already known to have survived in collectors' hands, or is it a new number coming out of the wood work?  I'll have to check a couple of references.

----------


## Mel H

I've had a few nice finds this year but I think this is the one that make me most happy, not a sword but I'm sure that I'll be forgiven for including it. It has a 12 inch blade, the mounts are silver, showing hallmarks from 1897 together with retailers name Scott Adie, Regent Street, London.

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Definitely forgiven Mel. I'm no expert on these, but it is stunning, fabulous condition and looks to be of the highest quality.

Jerry

----------


## Norman McCormick

> I've had a few nice finds this year but I think this is the one that make me most happy, not a sword but I'm sure that I'll be forgiven for including it. It has a 12 inch blade, the mounts are silver, showing hallmarks from 1897 together with retailers name Scott Adie, Regent Street, London.


Hi Mel,
         If you ever feel your 'wee knife' is pining for its intended homeland please give me a shout.
My Regards,
Norman.

----------


## Mel H

Nice to be forgiven :Smilie:  I will add that since I took the photographs I've cleaned the white polish deposits from the strapwork on the mounts and it's looking good. 
The 'wee knife' seems to have settled in here nicely, sixty miles short of the border.

----------


## Norman McCormick

Well, if the wee soul ever gets irrepressibly homesick you have the cure :Big Grin: 
My Regards,
Norman.

----------


## Magnus K

Christmas gift from my wife. Soon I will open it.  :drool: 

Vaya con Dios!

----------


## Will Mathieson

Magnus how do you know it's the sword, did you shake the box? (apart from the obvious).

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

[QUOTE=Magnus K;1233082]Christmas gift from my wife. Soon I will open it.  :drool: 

Well a very nice Christmas present Magnus, a fine wife you have indeed!

I'll be expecting a pack of boxer shorts...  :Wink:

----------


## Magnus K

Will and Jerry,

I buy the swords myself and then I ask my wife to wrap them and give them to me for my birthdays and Christmas. This way she doesn’t make much fuss about my hobby. It’s a win-win situation. And she’s very lovely too...

----------


## B.Evans

she's a beautiful sword

----------


## Ivan B.

Awesome Christmas gift, Magnus.

God Jul och Gott Nytt År!

----------


## Magnus K

Detsamma, Ivan! I loved your Bohemian pallasch, especially with the scabbard. Might have to get one myself, and the Jiri Protiva book as well. Hopefully I have many birthdays and Christmases ahead of me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

That is super nice Magnus. I am a tad bit jealous, not really, I'm really jealous. Right up my ally, and your woman must be a peach. Eric

----------


## Magnus K

Many thanks, Eric. The woman was the best find. Merry Christmas (here in Sweden we start a day early like in Germany)!

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

This has been a very enjoyable thread, seeing such a variety of swords (and skein dhus, Mel :roll eyes :Smilie: . 

Michael - very much like your beak pommel 1796LC - I find these very elegant sabres.

Merry Christmas to all, looking forward to 2019 finds.

Jerry

----------


## George Wheeler

> This has been a very enjoyable thread, seeing such a variety of swords (and skein dhus, Mel :roll eyes. 
> 
> Michael - very much like your beak pommel 1796LC - I find these very elegant sabres.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, looking forward to 2019 finds.
> 
> Jerry


I second what Jerry has said.  I see some very nice swords that we have acquired this year.  

Merry Christmas to all and happy New Year.

----------


## Ivan B.

> in Sweden we start a day early like in Germany)!


Ny kids (high school and college students) still demand presents to be delivered on 24th at 16:00, after Kalle Anka

----------


## Magnus K

> Ny kids (high school and college students) still demand presents to be delivered on 24th at 16:00, after Kalle Anka


Yes, Tomten and Kalle Anka are serious matters indeed in Sweden. Its only when you reach middle age that you start cutting corners  :Smilie:  Regardless, December is a magic month here with traditions (Yule) which predate Christianity. The lack of sunlight this time of year necessitates indoor social activities and light decorations.

----------


## hc bright

This one:

----------


## Kev B.

Will have to upload when I am at a computer but I found a Wilkinson Best  Proof etched for the Royal Scots, and for  a very good price.

----------


## Kev B.

Here we are

----------


## Matthew Honey

Okay, I know it’s getting late for this, but I had to sneak in and share.

For me this year it came down to two. An English silver hilted smallsword with an heirloom blade (I presume as it does not seem to be the type I usually see on this type of sword and it is Marked Thomas Ayala - which I also realize may not actually by one of his blades). It also has a rather early date hallmark. I won’t go into too much detail here, but I will put up a post about it later...with questions...




And the other for me was a British 1803 pattern by John Gill. Not all that uncommon, but it is a nice solid piece and I like this scabbard variation. Sadly the blade has been over cleaned with now just faint traces of decoration... but I also liked the gleam in the lions eye.




By the way there are some great pieces you guys have posted and some of you have taken some great pictures, is there a thread on here as to how to take the best picture of a long shiny object which likes to reflect back light?

Hope you all had a great Christmas and happy new year. I’m already getting excited about this years aquisitions...

Matt

----------


## Mel H

I think boatshell hilted smallswords are very nice, finding a silver one is a real bonus.  :Smilie:  That's a beauty.

----------


## hc bright

Matt, your silver hilt is very reminiscent of the ones used by Wilkinson on the George Washington  1776 bicentennial sword, ajnd i think on another of their modern blades. As i recall the Washington had a colichemard blade and a single type of wire wrapped handle, don't recalal the other one.  A bit of research for pictures or promotional literature might explain the mystery hallmark.

----------


## marc Marbot

> Thanks all for sharing these beautiful swords.
> 
> This one is my standout acquisition this year, to be honest I would struggle to top it in most years.
> 
> Chasseur à cheval sabre of the Imperial Guard. Dated May 1813. Carries by Napoleon's elite light cavalry, also by Lancers of the Guard.
> 
> Classic hussar design, of the highest quality with heavy brass hilt. Brass scabbard with panel cutouts with leather inserts.
> 
> Jerry
> ...



that's a nice piece Jerry....some more pictures perhaps? I think i saw it in a British auction? THX

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Hi Marc

Many thanks, here are some additional photos of this sabre.

Jerry

----------


## Jerry Cottrell



----------


## marc Marbot

> 



Thank you...Always nice to see this model. It's a very nice example all correct in a nice conditions, congrats!

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Many thanks Marc. It has a beautiful, heavy, quality feel about it so it's very tactile. The sword I most often take down from the wall to enjoy  :Smilie: 

Jerry

----------


## Matthew Honey

Thank you Mel  :Smilie:

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

Great thread George, if I owned an 1803 pattern Matt that would be the one wanted.

----------


## George Wheeler

This has turned into a great thread.  Moreover, these are some great swords that we have acquired over the past year.  Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Javier Ramos

I will include a sword I got in the last months of 2018 although I only have the (not impressive) sellers pictures.







This is what you probably will call a "Caribbean rapier". I will classify it as an end of XVIIth century Spanish infantry trooper sword with an _ear-less_ cup (no pas d'ane) and turned cup border. The blade is probably from Solingen, but there are no inscriptions or markings in it.

You can see one of this in a picture from a member of the "guardia chamberga" from the reign of Carlos II (c1680).

----------


## Matthew Honey

> Great thread George, if I owned an 1803 pattern Matt that would be the one wanted.


Thanks Eric  :Smilie:

----------


## Magnus K

That’s an interesting sword, Javier. What is the length of the blade? The man in the picture looks like a musketeer?

----------


## Javier Ramos

> Thats an interesting sword, Javier. What is the length of the blade? The man in the picture looks like a musketeer?


It is 91 cm total length and it weights 731grams. Very nimble small cup hilt. Muskets and arquebuses became mixed in XVIIth century, the first reduced weight of shot, the second increased it so soon, there was no difference.

----------


## MikeShowers

A little late to the party I know. :Smilie:   Got these two Royal Engineers swords in the summer.  There was a brass shortage in my collection that needed rectifying.  Both are attributed and both were carried on active service.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Mike very nice swords, can you tell us the provenance of them? Once you go brass you'll have a ravens eye.

----------


## MikeShowers

> Mike very nice swords, can you tell us the provenance of them? Once you go brass you'll have a ravens eye.


Will, here is a brief description of the provenance. The sword on the left was owned by William Henry Coaker. He took part in the Abyssinian Campaign 1867-68 and was present at Arogee and Magdala.  The right hand sword was the property of Charles Henry Maurice Kensington and his active service was in Afghanistan 1880. I have some photos of him in Kabul but sadly not wearing the sword.  Maybe he favored the revolver. :Smilie:  Both officers were employed in the Pubic Works Department in India.
Mike

----------

